# Wedding Cake Toppers



## BobL (Feb 20, 2004)

I seem to remember a thread about cake toppers and I thought it was in this forum...
Anyone know where to find it? Or have suggestions for a couple of knobby dirtheads' wedding cake? 
Looking for something a little more interesting than the plastic mtb's from the top of my "freddie fourwheeler" chevron car...
Thanks in advance for the help ladies.


----------



## kerrybelle (Oct 18, 2005)

Here's the thread......

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=156616&highlight=wedding+cake


----------



## miSSionary (Jun 29, 2005)

BobL said:


> I seem to remember a thread about cake toppers and I thought it was in this forum...
> Anyone know where to find it? Or have suggestions for a couple of knobby dirtheads' wedding cake?
> Looking for something a little more interesting than the plastic mtb's from the top of my "freddie fourwheeler" chevron car...
> Thanks in advance for the help ladies.


I think I saw one at REI in Denver a week ago, couldn't find that on their website though, good luck and congrats!! :thumbsup:


----------

